# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  congrats to greg panora!

## Doc.Sust

2600lb total and overall winner of the heavyweight division.
1050 squat
750 press
800 dead

 :7up:

----------


## westsideelite

Thanks Doc,
It was a battle! Great meet, great prize money. Lots of bombs though. Judging was extremely strict. The 750 was brutal, I thought it broke my arm on the second attempt.

----------


## dupa95

congrats man WOW big lifts!!!!!!!

----------


## RATM

wow, great #'s. I remember when Dave Pasanella (RIP) broke 2300. 2600 is insane,

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Thanks Doc,
> It was a battle! Great meet, great prize money. Lots of bombs though. Judging was extremely strict. The 750 was brutal, I thought it broke my arm on the second attempt.


i heard the judging was harsh. do you know what happened to kutcher,jeff lewis and Ano? there seems like there was a few other no shows and alot of bombs as well. its hard to believe that there wasnt one single SHW that placed.

----------


## akh 1985

thats a sick total

----------


## PEWN

wow... awesome man .... congrats...

----------


## audis4

JEEZ!! very nice indeed!! congrats buddy  :Smilie:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

vry impressive indeed.

----------


## Phildude

Dang, those are huge #'s. You are a beast, and inspiration!

----------


## westsideelite

Thanks everybody. The post meet depression has kicked in and Im bored as hell. Anyone have any questions or anything? Actually, Im kinda glad its over and I can return to humanity. The hardest part of premeet is acting like u care about anything else. I dont do it real well. Ask my girlfriend and co workers!

----------


## audis4

what weight class were you in...thought it was the 242 but wasn't sure? Great job, if you have a video that would be awesome!

----------


## audis4

pm sent greg

----------


## Tbone1975

> Thanks everybody. The post meet depression has kicked in and Im bored as hell. Anyone have any questions or anything? Actually, Im kinda glad its over and I can return to humanity. The hardest part of premeet is acting like u care about anything else. I dont do it real well. Ask my girlfriend and co workers!


Damn that is very nice of you to offer up an invitation to questions. I've pm'd a couple people on here only to not receive a response to questions which pissed me off. Two people LOL. One is banned. Taiboxa answers my questions though. PB does too. Anyways, super numbers man. Super! Damn. I can't imagine what it would be like breaking the 1000 pound barrier on squats. My bench stinks IMO. Last workout, 135 8, 225 8, 245 8, 265 8, 295 8, 315 8, 335 5, 365 1, 405 1. If lucky, eliminating a few sets, 405 could be done 2-3. I want more though. I want a lot more. I want a 500 RAW bench. Any pointers? My grip is not wide, nor is it narrow. It's middle. Will widening it really make me stronger or is that something that could go either way? Do I need to put a fierce arch in my back? Are there special breathing techniques? My buddy taught me something for squats that seems to work nice. He used to powerlift but still squats this way. He takes his full air in before even beginning the lift. I like that. Before I used to inhale on the way down. Should I do that with max bench lifts too? Any other methods? Again super lifts!!!!!!!! You asked for question........you got 'em LOL.

----------


## westsideelite

400 to 500 isnt that big of a jump. I guess there are a couple of answers. I benched 500 in highscool and what I first did was gain a shitload of weight. I think that is huge for increasing your bench. Next I added a speed day, I would do 5 triples w/ 225 and then add quarters until I hit a 405 single real fast (I still do this a lot). My second bench day I would work up to a max triple, followed by closegrips for 3 sets of 8. Today I bench around 540 raw. I do no raw full range benching w/out bands or chains. I stick to cambered bar, floor presses, and boards. I also do a ton of tricep extensions and JM presses. Yes, take that big gulp of air and push your stomach out, also tuck in your elbows and pull the bar apart to get your tris working. Lower the bar with your lats and push w/ your tris and chest. Hope this helps.

----------


## Doc.Sust

i would like to ask you about what you "supplement" routine is like, but i dont want to do that on the open board, ok if i PM you and ask specifics?

----------


## westsideelite

Sure, but I dont know what a pm is.

----------


## RJstrong

nice job brother... that's an insane total. hopefully i'll be back in contest shape soon. i partially tore my left pec. hopefully i'll be benching again in another month or so. i hear that Feb. could be the next Pro-Am. hopefully i can be ready for that. i hate the feeling of missing out on an awesome meet. anyway bro keep up the hard work... could it be that a 242 can hold the record total??? i'll be pulling for ya!!!

RJ

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Sure, but I dont know what a pm is.


pm = private message. we can all send and receive messages . look at the very top right hand corner of the screen. it should say 

welcome westside elite

right under this it should say private messages

i am going to send you one as a test to see if it is working for your acct, let me know if it comes through

----------


## Tbone1975

> 400 to 500 isnt that big of a jump. I guess there are a couple of answers. I benched 500 in highscool and what I first did was gain a shitload of weight. I think that is huge for increasing your bench. Next I added a speed day, I would do 5 triples w/ 225 and then add quarters until I hit a 405 single real fast (I still do this a lot). My second bench day I would work up to a max triple, followed by closegrips for 3 sets of 8. Today I bench around 540 raw. I do no raw full range benching w/out bands or chains. I stick to cambered bar, floor presses, and boards. I also do a ton of tricep extensions and JM presses. Yes, take that big gulp of air and push your stomach out, also tuck in your elbows and pull the bar apart to get your tris working. Lower the bar with your lats and push w/ your tris and chest. Hope this helps.


You're the man LOL. I appreciate an individual as esteemed as yourself taking the time to answer questions from me. I'm not tiny, about 242, so I believe I should be putting up more weight than I am. Look at Doc, he's like 198 and benches a ton. My squat is pretty good. Bench needs work. I bet your tips will help. I'm gonna copy and paste 'em and put 'em in a file. Thanks brother.

----------


## Tbone1975

> nice job brother... that's an insane total. hopefully i'll be back in contest shape soon. i partially tore my left pec. hopefully i'll be benching again in another month or so. i hear that Feb. could be the next Pro-Am. hopefully i can be ready for that. i hate the feeling of missing out on an awesome meet. anyway bro keep up the hard work... could it be that a 242 can hold the record total??? i'll be pulling for ya!!!
> 
> RJ



I HATE doing that. I've partially torn pecs several times. Good luck getting better, hopefully it will go very quick for ya.

----------


## audis4

ya westside, I sent you a pm too, hit me back when you have time  :Wink:

----------


## RJstrong

> I HATE doing that. I've partially torn pecs several times. Good luck getting better, hopefully it will go very quick for ya.


thanx bro... i'm not going down w/o a fight!!!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Look at Doc, he's like 198 and benches a ton. .


thanks buddy,appreciate the kind words. i think at this next meet i do, 650 is going to be very possible on the press.

----------


## Tbone1975

> thanks buddy,appreciate the kind words. i think at this next meet i do, 650 is going to be very possible on the press.


Super Doc, hope you get that done. Would be AWESOME.

----------


## Tbone1975

> thanx bro... i'm not going down w/o a fight!!!


Funny stuff. Today I did it. I didn't tear it, just a slight pull. I had my back arched, good form, lowering with lats, pushing with shoulders, chest, tris, seemed like it was gonna be a good day. I had the full intentions of going 135 8, 225 8, 315 8, then 405 for as many as I can. I will try to advance into more of a power routine, or at least start my workout out like that, but I wanted to ease into it. It's a good thing too. Anyways, felt strong. I did 135 8, 225 8, 315 10, and that was the end of that LOL. On rep 5, I pulled my right pec slightly due to slight overtraining I think (needed prolly 1 more day). At that instance I knew I would not bounce to 405 so I said in my head, "f*ck this sh*t, I'm gonna get something out of this," so I did 5 more. Made it a bit worse, and had to go light after, but that's ok. With a light routine next week, in two weeks I should be able to apply more of the great advice I was given above. Anyways, keep fighting!

----------


## powerlifter18

u guys are insane

----------

